# Returned puppies



## Aimee (Dec 29, 2019)

I notice that some breeders have in their contracts that puppies that are not working out for their new owners must be returned to the breeders. Could anyone tell me what breeders do with these returned puppies? I am trying to find an older female puppy 10-12 months old or young adult female 1-2 years old. Is my best bet to contact breeders individually to find what I’m looking for? Thank you for your help!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Puppies (or older dogs) that are returned to their breeders are almost always rehomed. If there is some reason that they cannot be, the breeder may decide to keep them.

But yes, if you are looking for an older puppy or young adult dog, your best bet is definitely to put the word out among breeders, who often netwrk among each other. It is also not uncommon for a breeder to “hold back” a puppy for themselves as a show/breeding prospect, only to decide later that the puppy has developed a minor fault that will prevent it from being a show/breeding prospect, but still makes it a wonderful oet prospect. Likewise, many breeders will use a bitch or stud dog for 2 or 3 litters, then want to see them places in their forever home, so that they can have the wonderful pet life that they deserve. Often these dogs are only 3 or 4 years old when placed. Possibly even younger.

So, the answer is yes, there are a number of reasons that good breeders may choose to sell wonderful older puppies or young adult dogs!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

My girl was 1 yr old when I got her. The breeder thought she was show quality but a bad trip to the groomer, and a puppy cut later, it wasnt possible to show her. I am so lucky I have her. Currently waiting on a new pup to keep her company.


----------



## Aimee (Dec 29, 2019)

I wish I could be so lucky. There don't seem to be any breeders in my area at all. :frown2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aimee said:


> I wish I could be so lucky. There don't seem to be any breeders in my area at all. :frown2:


I traveled from MA to NC for two of mine. And that is not uncommon. Do not confine yourself to one geographic area in your search. It is well worth the effort to fly to another part of the country (or even to Canada if you are in the US) to find the right breeder to work with! I don't regret my decision for a moment!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

My boy, Shadow, was rehomed by the breeder. He was 9 months old when he came to me. It was word of mouth from one breeder I talked to as I was looking for a puppy. She told another breeder who called me. He is the sweetest natured guy and loves everyone. This breeder said that it was the first time she had ever rehomed a puppy after many years of breeding. She wanted to make absolutely certain he was going to a good home where he would not be rehomed. He is now 2 years, 9 months old and is the highlight of my life.
Not my first rodeo with an older puppy. My RIP Bichon Frise came to me at 10 months after failing at being shown. The most beautiful, wonderful dog! The breeder was looking for an excellent pet home for him and I heard about him from another breeder. I drove 700 miles to get him. He lived to be 15.

No regrets.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

I am in FL and was looking for the right person. My breeder lives in FL and NY/NJ so I was in luck. But, I went to meet her first, met my Lu a couple of times first. We both decided Lu would be a good fit. It is this same breeder I went back to for pup #2. She is helpful, makes suggestions, and has turned into a friend.


----------

